# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  pilih pompa submersib atau pompa kering?

## pasek

setahu saya ada 2 jenis pompa untuk kolam.
submersib (tenggelam) dan kering (permukaan)
pompa type manakah yg disarankan oleh para suhu untuk kolam koi?
(sering saya lihat di kolam para suhu di sini lebih banyak pake pompa permukaan)
jika dilihat dari segi harga,konsumsi listrik,daya hisap,daya pancar,life time,dll
apakah pembeda kedua type pompa ini?
mohon pencerahan para suhu..

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

